# Autumn Blaze Iron Chlorosis?



## Jace (Jul 29, 2011)

I think. 

I did a ground drench with chelated liquid iron 2-3 weeks back. Not sure how long it/ll take for the leaves to look better?? Maybe 4-6 weeks?? 

However...
I am killing out bermuda grass around the tree and elsewhere, cause I hate it with the passion. I didnt spray with wind, or get it in the mulch, and didnt get carried away on the grass around the tree, but as U can see, it was enough to do the job. I dont think these effects are whats hindering the tree. Realizing maples like roots across the top layers of ground in mind-sure doesnt help. I guess it"s possible.

Base of trunk bark is yellow looking too. Maybe from the iron drenching??


Last photo??

Thoughts, opinions, Anybody?


----------



## Urban Forester (Jul 29, 2011)

a newer tree in transplant shock. Judging from the condition of the lawn it appears that it may not have gotten any water in 2011.


----------



## Jace (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL, that's about right....

Actually, that particular tree was planted about 3-4 years ago. The lawn hasn't been watered(hot & no rain) at all because Bermuda has taken over most of my lawn in the last few years, so I'm killing most of it out, and am sewing Falcon V in around mid to late September. Atleast that's the plan anyway...

I have watered the tree dripline and beyond weekly (about a 8-10' dia spread)


----------



## ATH (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't think that is chlorosis due to lack of nutrient. Nutrient deficiencies keep the veins green and the rest of the leaf looses color. That second picture pretty clearly shows the reverse. It may be worth sending in a tissue sample to the lab for a nutrient analysis.

Also, as a side note, maganese deficiency is far more common than iron deficiency in the red maples...but that does not mean it can't be iron.


----------



## Jace (Jul 29, 2011)

ATH said:


> I don't think that is chlorosis due to lack of nutrient. Nutrient deficiencies keep the veins green and the rest of the leaf looses color. That second picture pretty clearly shows the reverse. It may be worth sending in a tissue sample to the lab for a nutrient analysis.
> 
> Also, as a side note, maganese deficiency is far more common than iron deficiency in the red maples...but that does not mean it can't be iron.


 

I just did some reading, and found out the nitrogen deficiency has symptoms of yellowing leave WITH the veins. I'll test the soil and find out what I lacketh. Thank u for givin me some input.



__________________________________________


Well, I tested the nitrogen in soil this morning. With the good 'ol rapitest.
Zilch.
I'll add some and see how it looks in a week or 2.


----------



## ATH (Jul 30, 2011)

keep us up to date...

It may be worth doing a leaf tissue sample too (if the client is willing to pay). That will really tell you what (if any) nutirient the plant is missing regardless of what you find in the soil test.


----------



## PTI (Jul 31, 2011)

*Mites*

It looks like either spider or maple mites. Look @ the stippling on the leaf surface. Get a blank white sheet of paper and tap the leaf over it. Look under a 10x magnifying glass to see them moving across the page. Autumn Blaze is the first maple to show signs in a nursery production setting when drought stressed. 

Culturally, if you can place the tree on some type of irrigation system it will prevent it next year(every 4-6 days in clay soil & 3-4 days in sandy soil). Also, be sure to collect and burn any leaves that fall from the tree as there are thousands of eggs on the undersides of them. 

Bifenthrin, ambimectin, and Avid are all labeled for spider mites. A dormant oil spray on the trunks and branches will also help kill any eggs making it past the insecticide treatments.


----------



## PTI (Jul 31, 2011)

*Trunk*

What did you spray to kill out the bermuda?


----------

